# Sandwich day



## Brink (Nov 4, 2012)

[attachment=13108]

Sorta woodworking based. Notice the cherry and oak scraps.



[attachment=13109]

Mmmm! A NY Reuben.


----------



## DomInick (Nov 4, 2012)

Wow!!!! Careful eating that cheese, don't choke. 
Not a fan of corn beef, but it looks good.
I have the same grill.


----------



## Brink (Nov 4, 2012)

Yeah, I'm ok with corned beef, but, coat it in spices and smoke it makes a nice pastrami.


----------



## davidgiul (Nov 4, 2012)

Where's moma Brink and her beer?


----------



## Mike1950 (Nov 4, 2012)

Makes me hungry for corned-beef and cabbage.


----------



## Brink (Nov 4, 2012)

davidgiul said:


> Where's moma Brink and her beer?



She's watching the Knicks game.


----------



## Kevin (Nov 4, 2012)

Brink said:


> davidgiul said:
> 
> 
> > Where's moma Brink and her beer?
> ...



New York has a basketball team? 


:rotflmao3:

(I know I know. Dallas doesn't either now).


----------



## Brink (Nov 4, 2012)

Kevin said:


> New York has a basketball team?
> 
> :rotflmao3:
> 
> (I know I know. Dallas doesn't either now).



Silly, we have two.


----------



## Rorban1 (Nov 4, 2012)

Wow Brink that sandwich and the beer looks good! Guess I'm going on a beer run![/align]


----------



## Kenbo (Nov 4, 2012)

Boy, you really take my WB facebook statuses seriously. I love it.

That sandwich looks awesome............and so does the wood


----------



## DKMD (Nov 4, 2012)

Yum! That's one of my favorites... I love kraut!


----------



## Brink (Nov 5, 2012)

DKMD said:


> Yum! That's one of my favorites... I love kraut!



Moma B has a touch of German in her. There's always a jar of kraut in the fridge. :)


----------



## Kevin (Nov 5, 2012)

Brink said:


> DKMD said:
> 
> 
> > Yum! That's one of my favorites... I love kraut!
> ...



Me three. Kraut dogs are king and this is the kraut we keep on the shelf.


----------



## healeydays (Nov 5, 2012)

Brink said:


> Kevin said:
> 
> 
> > New York has a basketball team?
> ...




You folks in NYC don't have 2 basketball teams, you have 2 teams that play basketball.

Go Celtics...


----------



## Brink (Nov 5, 2012)

healeydays said:


> You folks in NYC don't have 2 basketball teams, you have 2 teams that play basketball.
> 
> Go Celtics...



I'm ignoring that...the celtics thing. :)


----------



## Brink (Nov 5, 2012)

Kevin said:


> Me three. Kraut dogs are king and this is the kraut we keep on the shelf.





[attachment=13173]

One up, Kevin. No links to the kraut, I gots the real thing, but not much left. Lol


----------



## Kevin (Nov 5, 2012)

Brink said:


> Kevin said:
> 
> 
> > Me three. Kraut dogs are king and this is the kraut we keep on the shelf.
> ...



The link works for me Jon, but just so you know it's a link to the very kraut in your fridge. Momma Brink has fine taste in kraut. Of thousands of brands, what are the odds that we eat the same brand lol.


----------



## Brink (Nov 5, 2012)

The link worked. Lol. I looked at it and knew we had that brand. 

That's the reason I call Moma Brink kraut girl, nothing to do with her heritage. Hahahaha!

I am out of this mustard.


[attachment=13178]

A boiled Sabrett hot dog, kraut and mustard, mmmmm !


----------



## Kevin (Nov 5, 2012)

Brink said:


> The link worked. Lol. I looked at it and knew we had that brand.
> 
> That's the reason I call Moma Brink kraut girl, nothing to do with her heritage. Hahahaha!
> 
> ...



Never tried that mustard might have to give it a whirl. I love mustards too. The only reason I might ever want to go to NYC would be for the food. I understad you can get any kind of food on the planet there and the best of it. Even genuine Texas barbeque can be found in NYC so I hear. I realize Shrub Oak is not NYC just sayin. Is Shrub Oak upstate?


----------



## Brink (Nov 5, 2012)

Kevin said:


> Never tried that mustard might have to give it a whirl. I love mustards too. The only reason I might ever want to go to NYC would be for the food. I understad you can get any kind of food on the planet there and the best of it. Even genuine Texas barbeque can be found in NYC so I hear. I realize Shrub Oak is not NYC just sayin. Is Shrub Oak upstate?



Upstate...the great debate. To the folks in Staten island and Brooklyn, yes, I'm upstate. The wife IS from upstate. So, geographically, Shrub Oak is 35 miles north of the Bronx. The manhattan skyline is clearly visible from some of the taller hills in town. 

And the food, true, any kind you can think up is available. But the pizza, none equals it.


----------



## Kenbo (Nov 5, 2012)

I've never tried Kraut and I don't know why. I have no idea even what it tastes like. I've been offered it a few times but for some reason, said no. Not sure why.


----------



## conchwood (Nov 5, 2012)

Kenbo said:


> I've never tried Kraut and I don't know why. I have not idea even what it tastes like. I've been offered it a few times but for some reason, said no. Not sure why.



You don't know what your missin, but then there is great kraut and a lot that's
not so great, then there's Hot and Cold, same thing but taste totally different.
You need to try it some time.


----------



## davidgiul (Nov 5, 2012)

healeydays said:


> Brink said:
> 
> 
> > Kevin said:
> ...


:davidguil::hornets: Amen to that Healeydays


----------



## Brink (Nov 5, 2012)

Hmph!


----------



## Brink (Nov 5, 2012)

Kenbo said:


> I've never tried Kraut and I don't know why. I have not idea even what it tastes like. I've been offered it a few times but for some reason, said no. Not sure why.



:(

Cold kraut on rye, kraut and: hot dogs, kielbasa, spam, brats and potato pancakes. Pork chops on a bed of kraut. Can put it on a Swiss cheese burger, with grilled five cheese samich. As a side dish with sauerbraten, can mix some in home fries.


----------



## Brink (Nov 5, 2012)

[attachment=13185]

Moma B's fav, triple decker bacon grilled cheese on rye and sweet potato fries.


----------



## Brink (Nov 7, 2012)

[attachment=13257]

Fit for a king. The fried banana and peanut butter samich.


----------



## Kenbo (Nov 7, 2012)

Man, those look awesome!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

